# Ferret vs. Chinchilla



## roger_chow

So my boyfriend and I have an animal problem, this I know! However we are debating if we want a chin or ferret.

We had 2 ferrets in the past before we moved in together. They are just so stinkin cute! I know how to train them and take care of them, however I have zero experience about chins.

Any advice or opinions?!


----------



## Yvonne G

I realize that this is in the "other pet talk" forum, but you're asking this question on a *TORTOISE FORUM* because........


----------



## fbsmith3

I grew up on a farm and I kept every kind of animal possible. Chinchillas and Ferrets are polar opposites in care. 

Keeping a Chinchilla is closest to keeping a rabbit. Chinchillas need a dust bath once a day and NEED a clean environment. They are very clean animals and you need to help keep them clean to be happy. The can have limted time outside the cage, but like to knaw and this can get them electrocuted or at least ruin your woodwork. 

A ferret is like keeping a kitten with hyperactive Attention deficit disorder. They are very fun, but always looking to get into trouble. They don't like to be caged, and are escape artists. If they can fit into something they will explore it .

I hope this helps.


----------



## roger_chow

Because I'm sure that some/most people have other animals, aside from torts. Such as myself, and others that post in the "other pet talk"...

Haha I guess the other problem is I want something fun and cool to play with, while he wants something new and clean that's not to crazy! Which do you think is better of a pet?
We also have a sulcata, cockatiel, bearded dragon and a dog.
Our dog is about 8 months, neutered and very well trained.


----------



## wellington

I would do a chin of rat.


----------



## roger_chow

We actually had a rat, that just recently passed. Kunu (our dog) would always play with her. It was adorable! He's a very gentle pup.


----------



## shellysmom

Get a rat. It's the perfect compromise. They're awesome... Smart, calm, clean-ish, not smelly, low maintenance, and very interactive and fun to hang out with. It's the best of both worlds between a ferret and chinchilla.


----------



## cemmons12

I like our ferret, but man he gets into everything. But he is real lovable when he gets sleepy and likes to sleep on my wife for hours. Good luck!


----------



## mainey34

Here is my thing, I never had ferrets. So you got that one on me. But I've raised and breed chinchilla's. They are cute and make great pets, but they are dirty, they dust themselves, and when they dust themselves, everything, and I mean everything gets dusty..they do have an odor to them, so be aware of that. Other then that I really can't say anything else bad about them. Other then an occasional nibble. They are pretty easy to care for.


----------



## Team Gomberg

I have kept multiple chinchillas, my best friend keeps them and I am very close to a well known chin breeder in so cal. I also used one of my chins as an educational animal to teach children why they should not buy a chin from a pet store just because it is cute.

Heat is a huge issue for them. They can not be in warm weather or in a warm house that is not running air conditioning. Consider that.
In my experience most do not like to be handled and played with or sit in your lap to cuddle. They will run around when you let them out but not interact with you like a ferret does.
They do poop trails as they run about. My educational/pet chin, Jojo, was the only chinchilla ever that I am aware of or the 3 breeders in so cal i've spoken with to be potty trained. I think it was her upbringing in the educational and handling world that contributed to this. She began at 6weeks of age.
Because jojo was handled regularly by crowds we battled matts. The oils in our hands really affects their fur. 
Some bite. I had one chin who always bit. 
I had one chin (the sister to jojo) that would grab onto the cage wires and PEE outside the cage. It was disgusting..... she did it on purpose, too.

fbsmith was right on. THEY ARE POLAR OPPOSITES IN CARE, and I add opposites in personality too.

A chin can be a great pet to someone who can understand their needs and give them the best care possible without expecting the return affection of a dog or cat or maybe even ferret. 

Jojo would have made an awesome pet to everyone IF she was the norm...but she wasnt. 

Jojo died last year at the age of 5 after catching an URI from a rabbit. I still miss her. She was so special.

Here are some pics of my wonderful girl!! 

**But since you've already had ferrets and like them, get another  That's my recommendation. I can never have another chin... jojo set the bar too high.













jojo in her tutu. she wore this for various events or girls birthday parties etc.





on a trip to petsmart


----------



## Yvonne G

roger_chow said:


> Because I'm sure that some/most people have other animals,




Only reason I asked the question was because this was your very first post as a brand new member and I wanted to be sure you were aware that you had joined a Tortoise forum.


----------



## Team Gomberg

its hard to see in the pokemon picture but jojo was yellow with red cheeks  i ground up a yellow bird cuttlebone and put some in her dust bath a few weeks before the event. by the day of she was a wonderful shade of yellow. i added some blush to cheeks too. she got a great bath afterwards but the bath and drying process took FOREVER!!!


----------



## roger_chow

Jojo is adorable! Great pics!

Thank you for all of the information it really has helped a lot! I think we are leaning back towards the ferret, only because we know how to care for them. And with all of the other animals it will just be easier. Plus we live in Galveston Texas, where it is HOT and humid year around. When we aren't home (at school or work) the AC is off. In the summer we would come home to a 91 degree house. It's disgusting! Butttt we aren't getting anything until December, so we have time to think about everything!


----------



## Team Gomberg

enjoy your ferret. glad to have helped


----------



## Tom

No contest. Ferrets are a much better pet in my opinion. I like chinchillas too, but that is a whole different kind of animal.

I agree that a rat is a nice compromise. Rats make excellent pets.


----------



## jtrux

I vote Tegu! Lol, sorry had to do it.


----------

